# photoshop- web gallery. how do I put it on site?!



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

I just made a web gallery using adobe photoshop cs2. Which code do I use to publish to my site?


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

bump?!


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Try this.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks. I will try that.

But when I put the code I got from the photoshop gallery...and uploaded it to my site....this is how it came up 

why don't the pix show? 

http://www.s0-caprici0us.org/shadyzone/blends.html


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

You also need to make sure you uploaded the pictures.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

to where? lol


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

I rather not use the link u gave me..cos I need to upload all these graphics, and then copy/paste link one by one...that is going to take time?

could u help me find a way of sorting the gallery that I made with photoshop, please?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, sorry. Sure thing.

You have to upload the images to the same place that the code is. For example: I upload a webpage to /gallery/ on my server. I need to upload all of my images to the same place.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

DJ-Zep said:


> Oh, sorry. Sure thing.
> 
> You have to upload the images to the same place that the code is. For example: I upload a webpage to /gallery/ on my server. I need to upload all of my images to the same place.


Im a bit confused. :sigh: 


This is the page where I want the graphics gallery:

http://www.s0-caprici0us.org/shadyzone/blends.html

I don't get how to upload the grphics to that page???

whats the code? :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: 

u got msn? it'd be easier on there?

[email protected]


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Upload the pictures the same way you uploaded the code.

It looks like you already have the code up there on blends.html.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

so I'ma have to do them 1 by 1, yeh?


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

I opened the code and then published it.

When I publish the images, what filename do they have to be?

cos they have to end in .html ???? HELP


----------

